# What The ????



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

The Box Says `66 Ford Gt40. The Box Is Still Banded. Anybody Have The Answer?


----------



## jeff clark (Apr 27, 2004)

*?*

Looks like a vw karmin ghia to me.


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Me Too. Thanks. I Thought I Was Tripping For A Minute There.


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

It was a mistake at the factory. All the 1963 VW Karmann Ghia & 1966 Ford GT40 release 6 cars (that I have seen) have the wrong description.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

"I Thought I Was Tripping For A Minute There" Hahahaha!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah, It's called Made In China!!!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Whee Quality Control at its umm. yeah, uhh nevermind


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Quality Control is headed up by a guy named "Who Flung Poo", I think. 

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Rawafx said:


> Quality Control is headed up by a guy named "Who Flung Poo", I think.
> 
> Bob Weichbrodt
> [email protected]
> Winston-Salem, NC


I think his brother was a painter.He did something called,Brown Stain on Wall,By Who-Flung-Dung.


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

Didn`t He Co-author A Book? Yellow River By I.p. Freely


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I. P. Standing


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

And the Uncle that authored the book "Under the Grandstands" by Seymour Butts


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

And don't forget "Ten Yards To The Outhouse" by Willy Makit, illustrated by Betty Dont.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Rawafx said:


> Quality Control is headed up by a guy named "Who Flung Poo", I think.
> 
> Bob Weichbrodt
> [email protected]
> Winston-Salem, NC


He moved to America and opened a convenience store named "KaKa Food Mart" (no joke, I saw it in Jackson, MS). His deli greeting says "Herow! You hungry? I got big wiener!"


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

GOODWRENCH88 said:


> Me Too. Thanks. I Thought I Was Tripping For A Minute There.


LMAO :woohoo:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*what the*

its been almost 3 years that dan has been gone dont seem that long wish you were still around.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

honda27 said:


> its been almost 3 years that dan has been gone dont seem that long wish you were still around.


Ditto 

Bubba 123


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

still got some chassis from him i need toplace on bodies..man..time flies.


----------

